# Prebuilt Coils



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

Not on the web site yet but I have had a few requests for pictures... here we go.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (7/12/15)

ooooh thats pretty


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Where did you buy those again Uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Where did you buy those again Uncle Rob?



From http://vaperite.co.za/


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Ah, ok thanks Uncle Rob 

hmmm......can't find it on their site 

@Vaperite South Africa ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Ah, ok thanks Uncle Rob
> 
> hmmm......can't find it on their site
> 
> @Vaperite South Africa ?



Yip they haven't put them on the site yet! 

They had them at the Vape Meet!


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Ah, ok. Thanks.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/15)

We will add these to our website later today but have limited stock. We will be bringing a lot more in with our next shipment which departs later this week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (8/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> We will add these to our website later today but have limited stock. We will be bringing a lot more in with our next shipment which departs later this week


What's the price of the alien clapton and does your Eastgate store have stock? Thanks!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/15)

They are R80 for a container with 10 coils and Eastgate does have stock. All versions are R80 except the standard clapton which are R60 each

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (8/12/15)

Mine is shipped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (8/12/15)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/rof-vape-pre-built-coils/


----------



## n00b13 (8/12/15)

Any plans of stocking normal kanthal coils at around 1.2ohm? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/12/15)

I got a few of these coils too at the VapeMeet from @Vaperite South Africa 

Havent had the time to try them out yet but I love the little containers - so handy
They have screw on tops and I can see myself using them for something when the coils are finished


----------



## ChadB (8/12/15)

Went past today and got the Tiger coils, really enjoying them. Did a dual in my Sapor at 0.18 ohms. 
Even at 150w it vapes amazingly although a bit too hot for me. 85w is my sweet spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (9/12/15)

n00b13 said:


> Any plans of stocking normal kanthal coils at around 1.2ohm?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure we can look at trying to source other coils. At the moment just trying to keep up with the demand for the current types in stock. The Alien Clapton has already sold out. More leaving China tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/12/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> I'm sure we can look at trying to source other coils. At the moment just trying to keep up with the demand for the current types in stock. The Alien Clapton has already sold out. More leaving China tomorrow



Thanks. Just what I was coming to ask and answer already here


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/16)

Oh happy days... started to panic because I had almost run out of claptons... you have stock! Whooo! Order placed!


----------

